# The Reptile Hotel - What do you think ?



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

What do you think about the new shop layout ? (comments Please)

if you want to come and see it yourself the address is below

The Reptile Hotel
6 Fallow Road
South Shields
NE347AG

0191 4547429 The Reptile Hotel - The Reptile Hotel


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

whats in that bid middle tank


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

green basalisk


----------



## R.E.C.S (May 13, 2009)

looks a lot more spacious than the last time i was in.


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

looks the nuts mate very well laid out,very clean and light and very modern,first class :2thumb:


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> whats in that bid middle tank


hi we did have Green Basilisks in there but have currently mover a meller chameleon in atm


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

R.E.C.S said:


> looks a lot more spacious than the last time i was in.


yeh moved things around quite a bit but the shop is now dedicated to reptiles


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

iangreentree said:


> looks the nuts mate very well laid out,very clean and light and very modern,first class :2thumb:


Thanks for the good comments


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

very nice :2thumb: looks spacious, bright and modern
the rep shop in my area is horrible its like walking into a dark damp smelling cave where you can't find anything you are looking for its horrible but well done on yours its very very good: victory:


----------



## mispentyouth (Jul 4, 2007)

great shop not the bigest but definatly one of the best friendly helpful staff and healthy well kept animals


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Theres no "love it" option lol


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

i don't understand what crazy fools clicked the 'not for me' option, furry lovers?
i love it, shame tis not local


----------



## reptilehotel (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks again for all your comments 

Keep Them Coming :2thumb:


----------



## dimebag66 (May 28, 2010)

looks really nice =)


----------



## roddy mac (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Craig

hope the shop is going well m8

great shop to go visit and so friendly to

was well worth my trip from Fife Scotland to get my frilled dragons

cheers Craig


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Was just in there today, I never even knew you existed! Got my dragons from Dunston Exotics (Too far for regular supplies) and don't even mention that place at Harton!

Loved your shop, its immensly clean, the animals look very healthy, and what monkey is it? Hyper little fellow! I do love the chameleon you have centre shop, always fancied a smaller one myself.

I only came in for a peek and some Size 3 crickets but you are definatly going to see me once a week for some more! (Freshest shop live food I have ever seen!)

Keep up the excellent work! I do feel your delivery costs can be a bit high, and would push towards a shopping site that costs postage by weight, although that would never apply to me since I live local.


----------

